# Editing Sermons



## FenderPriest (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm in the process of editing some sermons one of my pastor's preached recently into written form, and I was wondering if anybody here has any experience with this. I have the original word documents, so I'm not completely fabricating everything. But I'm beginning to wonder what get's left in, what get's left out, and what of what is said is "polished" for the manuscript form? I've never done this before, but am enjoying the work. Any experience with this stuff before?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 18, 2009)

take out the uhs and ahs for sure. Also, spoken language is often not grammatical and there would be no problem with making things more readable. Also, the personal remarks at the beginning of a service can be cut (no need for the reader to know about your church picnic next thursday at 3pm, bring the potato salad, etc). Also, putting sub-headings in bold print helps.


----------

